# Boney Bennett in Concert (My Halloween show)



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hope you guys enjoy the show!








BTW, here's my show from last year






View attachment 15168


And my show for next year will be a "Ghosts and Gangsters of Old Chicago" theme featuring my newly acquired antique car:

View attachment 16487


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks LadyRohan. Three months of solid work....


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow... just... wow. I'm speechless! I wish I was your neighbour!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Skellington (Sep 15, 2007)

Unbeleiveable. Great work. The TOT's must have loved it.


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

I like funny. Not gross and shocking.


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 16, 2008)

I stand and applaud! WOW!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Ohhhh Wow! I wish I could have been there too. That was amazing and looked like it would have been so much fun to watch.


----------



## Centigrade (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow... that's incredible. Great work!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't even know what to say. Amazingly creative and so much fun!!!!!

VERY WELL DONE!


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey thanks for all the kind comments guys. You know, I felt so sad taking him apart after Halloween and putting him in the garage. He was a great entertainer. Hope I can top it next year.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow, just amazing! That was so much fun to watch. You did a great job!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

daffy64 said:


> I like funny. Not gross and shocking.


Ditto! I found myself tapping my foot to the tunes. Made me want to dance. Are those actual songs?


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Standing OVATION!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely fantastic. Not enough words to describe it. I liked the songs and loved the brass section popping up in the back. Thanks for posting this. I've already watched it twice!!!!!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

That kicks butt on so many levels!! .....so awesome...the monster in the background looking around bobbing his head is priceless. I give up, YOU WIN.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

BRAVO!!!!
10 on performance
10 on presentation
10 on technical difficulty!

"...to Dance around in your Bones" is a great song. Who did the modern version?


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks you guys. The songs are from an album called "Swingin' at the Seance" by the Moonbeams. You can get it on iTunes. My wife and I are actually swing dancers so this is the kind of music we really like. Next year's show will be much better with a whole swing band!


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

ajbanz said:


> Standing OVATION!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely fantastic. Not enough words to describe it. I liked the songs and loved the brass section popping up in the back. Thanks for posting this. I've already watched it twice!!!!!


Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

this is amazing!


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

Man.....that was crazy, crazy good. Holy cow! Unforgettable.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's totally amazing! All of your time and effort paid off well!


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm making a "Behind the Scenes" page and it should be up pretty soon.


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

This is fabulous!


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## ice111302 (Apr 15, 2008)

excellent work....that is just fantastic


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

He'll have a home next year in my new garage based show.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Simply incredible. All the time and effort was worth it. That looks professional! Congratulations on a job more than well done!


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

daffy64: Simply brilliant. Even the subtle attention to details — like the way Franky bobbed his head or the images in the projections — are just brilliant. And the Moon Rays for the music — perfect! Detail, class, theme, art — it has everything. Truly professional. This was one of the few vids in the forums that kept my absolute attention for every second.

I would sincerely appreciate any background for how this was built. There should be a separate section for posts in the forum of your caliber. Bravo!


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow.
That makes me just want to go "THAT'S IT!" and walk away from Haunting forever cuz it can't be topped.


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh you guys are wayyyy to nice to me. I'm going to have a "making of" page up soon I promise.


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow.
That makes me just want to go "THAT'S IT!" and walk away from Haunting forever cuz it can't be topped.

No, don't quit!! I'm sure you're stuff is awesome.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That was magical!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That is absolutely brilliant!!!! You are a master, no doubt. Thanks for sharing the video, I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey you guys, I now have a "making of" page on my website at

http://www3.sympatico.ca/geoffholmes/home.html


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, Awesome Great work


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

That was so entertaining! I loved it!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Daffy, your tutorial on Boney is as entertaining as his show. Great job on both!! btw, I know that song, "Dance Around in Your Bones". I have no idea from where, but when it came on, I started singing along to it, lol.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Oooh, that is wild! Wicked!!

So it's all animatronic? It's so in tune with the music I thought the mouth was being puppeteered. Either way, it's a spectacular display!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I am gobsmacked. Your entire display is incredible, especially the attention to detail throughout. Congratulations seems entirely too weak a word!


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I loved everything too! the grafics in the back ground, the eys the whole shebang, totally awesome!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Prof. Bennett is one swingin' cat! Seriously, that's too great - gotta go watch your video of the pirate skull & clams and all the rest now...


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh... that's just too good! I got introduced to this forum when I found the 3 axis build that Halloween Bob did. Super nice job. Love the detail.


----------



## BWarriner (Jul 29, 2008)

That's very impressive! I wouldn't mind also seeing any video footage of the pirate one you did the year before.


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's the show from last year...

YouTube - Halloween 2009: The Pirate Coral Reef


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh and BTW, that's me dancing with my wife at the end of the video!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats, because you are awesome!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I LOVE YOU!!! My husband is cracking up...I'm over here totally jammin to Boney Bennett!


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm glad you're loving Boney. Just wait till next year.


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah! I"ve got more three axis skulls ordered for next year. Boney will be joined by a whole band!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Woo hoo! Bring on the band!


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yay. Thanks for all the views guys. Hope I make it to 1000 soon!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Brilliant and unique!!! Wow! Loved it!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the coral one was nice, but the boney one blew us away. so next year, we will be traumasized.


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks you guys for putting my "views" past 1000!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow that was oustanding! I love it!!!! Wish i could get one of these! You selling it? J/k! Lol! But I would love this in my home's living room! Simply Amazing! My hats off to ya!!  *


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Absolutely amazing! What a fun show. I really love the music.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I love your stuff! So inspiring, too!


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments. You're inspiring me to do better next year. If I can!


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm building a new garage so the show next year will be quasi-enclosed.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic! Brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

I bow to you, Sir! So AWESOME! You rock!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That was amazing! I love the clams! Haha So I'm thinking about throwing in the towel after seeing that man...I can't compete with that. haha


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*OMG!!!!!* I too would stand and applaud but I am passed out cold from from shock and awe! WOW! Talk about prop envy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

*The clams*

yes those are da bomb!


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks you guys.


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Woo hoo this is going to make it to 1500 views pretty soon. You guys are awesome. Thanks.


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm changing to a 1920's "gangster" theme next year since I just bought a classic car from the period.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

daffy, i love that theme idea. i never thought of that one. cool car, you got a picture?


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

The pic of my new car that will be in the Halloween show is up now.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

is up now where?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

wow haven't heard of anyone doing a theme like that. interesting and different. Love the car btw! My whole family loves classic cars so this is just like I'm in a candy store today.lol. So is it going to be like a bonnie and clyde type of thing? Are you gonna dress up your awesome skellies in some pin striped suits? Sorry I'm just giddy with excitement right now.lol.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, last year's was amazing - loved the dancing skeletons (and Frankie 'jamming' in the back). Can't wait to see what you do with the gangster theme!


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

Loved the piano playing skeleton but could not access the how to video. Is it still available?


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Almost two thousand views. Thanks guys!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

daffy it is that good expect more!!!


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Wonderful, just wonderful. Any changes to it planned for this year?


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Daffy!! Luv,Luv,Luv your creativity!!! How's the Gangster theme going? 
I was wondering what kind of car you have? My dad restored a '34 Ford a few years back and it by itself is a work of art! 
Can't wait to see what you are doing with yours...Got any teaser pixs???


----------



## danf1973 (Jul 31, 2010)

My god that was cool! I have a old 50's 4 door coupe I might add next year myself!


daffy64 said:


> Hope you guys enjoy the show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

